# Rabbit with 4 Ears



## Elf Mommy (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/offbeat/2007/08/21/sotvo.ca.rabbit.four.ears.kget?iref=videosearch

Go watch this video clip. It doesn't look like a rabbit with four ears, it looks to me like the ears have been shredded by something


----------



## Michaela (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah I saw that before, seems like the ears are ripped to me.


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 1, 2007)

ohmigosh...yeah definitely. what a stupid old man, haha.


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 1, 2007)

oh my..
they are definitley shredded by something.


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 1, 2007)

Video doesn't load for me. :?


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 1, 2007)

same:?, the vid dosnt work for me too


----------

